
Interview with Hacking Team CEO David Vincenzetti - Garbage
http://www.businessinsider.com/interview-with-hacking-team-ceo-david-vincenzetti-2015-7?r=UK&IR=T
======
julien_c
See also the original email transcript in this other thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9946692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9946692)

